# Ohio River Buddy Trail June 2nd Powhattan Point



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Ohio River Buddy Trail
June 2nd
Powhattan Point Ramp
7 am - 3 pm
$ 60.00 entry ( includes BB )
sponsored by: Schubert Storage


pages.suddenlink.net/ohioriverbuddytrail


----------



## go ike (Feb 13, 2013)

Is $HK and the House Cat ready to repeat???


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

Is this a open? If not, how much is the membership fee?


----------



## go ike (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm not sure if there is a membership fee...the entry fee is only $60 a team...


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

no membership fee.....trail of 6 tournaments....each tournament pays back 80% with 20% held for championship...must fish 4 to qualify for championship

O.R.B.T. 2013 SCHEDULE

APRIL 21 ST MARYS

MAY 11 BELPRE

JUNE 2 POWHATTEN POINT

JULY 13 RAVENSWOOD

AUG 11 FRONTIER

SEPT 14 POWHATTEN POINT

OCT 6 ST MARYS ( CHAMPIONSHIP )

$60 ENTRY ( INCLUDES BIG BASS )

TOURNAMENT HRS 7 AM - 3 PM

CONTACT : JOE MITCHEM @[email protected] or 740-516-3850


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Another good turn out by fishermen at Powhattan Point, 54 boats turned out

and caught 44 limits of bass; 10 largemouth; 208 smallmouth; 25 spots; for 

a total of 243, that weighted 383.12 #'s.Thanks to all who fished; Shubert Storage;

Boggs Pizza-N-Grill and Polymer Services of Ohio; and Staff. Also, thanks to Rick 

Russell and Ed Hupp and others who helped transfer the fish back to the river.

Here are the top ten:

1st place - Butch Fulks/ Mike Goddard 11.22 # 's $881.00

2nd place - Jeremy Byers/ Bob Harkness 10.66 # 's

3rd place - Steve Shubert/ Troy Sneddon 10.10 #'s

4th place - Mike Lockhart/ Keith Davis 10.00 #'s

5th place - Tony Brown/ Dustin Blair 9.85 # 's

6th place - Steve Panas/ Mike Panas 9.71 #'s

7th place - Tim Schwall/ Mike Hansen 9.55 #'s

8th place - Joe Griffin/ John Sklenar 9.41 #'s

9th place - Earl Riggenbach/ Trent Riggenbach 9.39 #'s

10th place - Rick Russell/ Ed Hupp 8.93 #'s


Big Bass - Butch Fulks/ Mike Goddard 3.87 #'s $270.00

Thanks, 

Joe Mitchem


----------

